# Battery backup/charger for travelers with tech toys.



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a link for a backup/charger for travelers with tech toys. I have one that is kept in my purse always, to recharge a low MP3, Cellphone, ereader, or tablet. This is on sale today only at DailySteals, free shipping.

I do know Justine, Betsy and others have purchased some of these.

New link below. Also available on ebay now.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Also now available on ebay ending in 29 days. 1amp for phones, 2.1 amp for tablets. RELISTED.

NO LONGER AVAILABLE


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I also ordered one of these for $7 to keep with it instead of all those tips, which I tend to lose:



This^ has a USB to micro USB, i-Thing and lightning connectors...

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I also ordered one of these for $7 to keep with it instead of all those tips, which I tend to lose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found one like that on ebay which will work with my galaxy Tab and players. Has usb-mini, micro, and galaxy/ipad connector. Apparently they are turning this 30pin around for galaxy. Works to charge only, no data.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-to-Mini-Micro-USB-30-Pin-CABLE-FOR-iPod-iTouch-iPhone-iPad-Sam-Galaxy-S2-S3-/160942554156?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Chargers_Sync_Cables&hash=item2578ec7c2c#ht_2298wt_1606


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I also ordered one of these for $7 to keep with it instead of all those tips, which I tend to lose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For anyone who (like me) wants one of these & needs one with the Lightning connector for iPad Mini/iPhone 5, but missed the Daily Steal, Amazon has one for $6.85.


And I'm very close to pulling the trigger on this lipstick-sized external battery pack to keep in my purse for my phone. Sometimes my planning is...shall we say...lacking.  I have one of the bigger ones that was posted here from Daily Steals a while back, and I keep it in my car, but this will be much lighter in my purse.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I purchased a couple of these for friends, and some are larger than expected. These are quite small and fit nicely in a Vera Bradley coin purse. a bit cheapter than the one above posted by Meemo.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2200mAh-Mini-Lipstick-Universal-Mobile-USB-Portable-Power-Bank-Charger-Battery-/251210845094?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Batteries&hash=item3a7d554ba6

For my own use, I have the Vaas Flashlight 2200 which has a replaceable battery and also charges phones/mp3, etc. On sale today at IceMonikey which is a division od DailySteals for $14.95 free s/h

Sorry, removed link as these Vaas Flashlights sell out almost as quickly as they are posted. Still on Amazon for $24.95, link below.

Will post new link next time available for the lower price..


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just found an Amazon link for Vaas 2200mah flashlight, black only, for $24.95 free s/h over $25.

http://www.amazon.com/2200mAh-Portable-Battery-Flashlight-Smartphones/dp/B00ADQBYAQ


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


>


I did end up ordering this Anker charger and I like it a lot. Nice and light, light enough I don't mind keeping it in my purse. Now I just need a shorter cable - I'm using the regular lightning one from my iPhone and it's a bit long - hoping that 3-headed one will be short like it looks in the picture. And I'm ready for hurricane season now - always nice to be prepared - I figure that keeps them away!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Meemo

The 3 in 1 cable I purchased is 8" long and would fit nicely in the pouch you received. You wouldn't need to carry the cable + tips that came with the charger. These cables are way better, and eliminate loosing the tiny adapters.

I purchased several of these to give with the Vaas m50 to family this xmas as they all have galaxy tabs and android phones. Only 1 has an iphone, so may get a seperate micro to lightening adapter for him as most tech come with mini or micro adapters. The new standard is micro, but older items need the mini.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got an email today from Anker, wanting to verify that I'd received the charger and asking if I had any questions.  Said they'd contact me again in a couple of weeks to make sure everything's okay.  (And gave me the option to opt out of further contacts from them.)  Pretty nice customer service.  

I did get the 3-in-1 cable yesterday and it's great - fits in the pouch nicely and I'll put those other tips away.  The Anker came with about enough charge to charge my phone once - then needed to be recharged.  I used my Kindle Fire charger to recharge it.  It'll be interesting to see how many phone charges are in it when it's fully charged.  I'm happy with it, even though it doesn't come in one of the cute colors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Another good deal:

http://www.dailysteals.com/heist/9283/iGO-Charge-Power-Extender

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Hopefully everyone that has purchased the 3/4 in 1 cables have tried all of the connectors with their tech. I've purchased 3 so far to go with the Vaas purchased for xmas gifts, and the Mini usb does not work for my Motorola W755 phone. The galaxy 30pin, and the micro work fine with the various chargers. I either get a red x on battery icon, or a "incompatible charger" error. Have tried with several different backup charger to no avail, so need to carry the supplied charger cord for that phone. Since the Micro Usb is now the standard, I may just go with the 2 in 1 for the others needed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The 3-in-1 from the Daily Steals that I posted about on the 11th has worked fine with everything I've tried it with: my original iPad (the only thing that the Apple/Samsung connector works with), the lightning (used it this morning with my i'Touch 5G) and am charging the cell phone right now with the micro-USB.

Can you ask for an exchange?  It might be a problem with the connector itself or the wire...does it work with ny other micro USB chargable items?

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you ask for an exchange? It might be a problem with the connector itself or the wire...does it work with ny other micro USB chargable items?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,

It's the MINI usb that is not working with my particular phone. I does work with my Sansa MP3 fine. Also, the 30pin works with the ipad, but when its reversed 180, it works with the Galaxy 30pin tabs. I am exchanging one as it got damaged when it stuck in the phone and had to be pried out.

Lois


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Betsy,
> 
> It's the MINI usb that is not working with my particular phone. I does work with my Sansa MP3 fine. Also, the 30pin works with the ipad, but when its reversed 180, it works with the Galaxy 30pin tabs. I am exchanging one as it got damaged when it stuck in the phone and had to be pried out.
> 
> Lois


Ah, there's not a mini USB on mine, and the micro USB seems to be what's with most phones these days. Sorry for the assumption. I knew the iPad connector worked with Samsung, too; I just meant that my original iPad was the only thing I had that I could test with. Sorry for the confusion.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like this VAAS battery pack that I picked up earlier based on a recommendation here. It's now available again at the Daily Steals.
http://www.dailysteals.com/heist/10384/Vaas-9000mAh-Battery-Pack

Betsy


----------

